
Carmen Ortiz is thinking of running for the US Senate - spigoteater
http://www.umassmedia.com/opinions/article_508d9cc6-670a-11e2-a134-001a4bcf6878.html
======
cbennett
Even putting aside her implication in the mishandling of Swartz' case (which I
wouldn't personally, but for many voters will not be a deciding factor), she
is a poor candidate relative to Rep. Markey (for whom I had the pleasure of
interning w on the Hill a few summers back). We need less lawyers in the
Senate and more talented policy experts. More specifically, Rep Markey has
been leading the way on energy & environmental issues for some time in the
House and his presence in the Senate would come at an auspicious time, with
the probability of sort of national climate legislation peaking in the next
two years or so.

------
hudibras
I think this story is incorrect.

1\. This is the only article I could find that says she's formed an
exploratory committee.

2\. This is clearly a prohibited activity for any Federal employee under the
Hatch Act. <http://www.osc.gov/hatchact.htm>

That's not to say that she's not thinking about running for office, but she
will not be able to do so or even talk about it publicly without resigning her
current position.

------
orionblastar
Please no, you've managed to do enough damage to this nation and personal
freedoms and liberties and rights as a lawyer. You should be disbarred not
given a Senate seat. You should be investigated for bullying, intimidation,
and unethical treatment of Aaron Swartz and charged with wrongful death in
forcing him to a suicide.

------
chank
Wasn't there word she was thinking of running for Governor just a week ago?

~~~
wglb
It was an article from December when there was active exploration of the idea.

------
mudshark
What's the over/under on how many times her campaign Website gets hacked?

